# Need idea for attaching a Ripoffs clip to a Fenix holster



## LowBat (Feb 24, 2007)

I want to make my Fenix holster a clip-on model rather than the belt-loop version it comes as. I'm thinking of cannibalizing a Ripoffs holster for the clip and attaching it to the Fenix holster. The clip looks about the right size when laid against the back of the Fenix holster. What I can't figure out is what material or fastener can I use to wrap around the rear of the clip and the belt-loop portion of the holster to secure the two together. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## 65535 (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe silicone glue, jb weld, pc 7 or 11, all good adhesives. Or you could drill a bunch of small holes and try sewing it on, can you post a pic I wnana make sure I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## LowBat (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't want to drill holes or glue. I"m looking for something to wrap around the two parts and hold them securely. I'll try and post a picture soon.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 25, 2007)

If you can find some on coated neoprene with the raw finish and wrap it around, anduse a pad between the clip and the holster it would hold.


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't take this as gospel, but my experience is that you will need at least some sort of glue or holes.

A holster is subject to some pretty strong forces as you bang into things with your hip. As you sit it will sometimes snag and an immense amount of leverage will be produced. 

A wrap may work, but if it loosens the holster will slip out. Many designs have some sort of mechanical protection against slipping. Rivets are common, and so are cut-outs in the body of the spring. 

Daniel


----------



## LowBat (Mar 10, 2007)

Been busy on other things, but I'm now back to this little project. Please pardon the picture quality as I used a cell phone w/o a macro mode.


First I removed the spring clip from a Ripoffs holster. Here's a side view of the Ripoffs clip:







Here is a side view of the Fenix holster:






Now here is a side view of the two together. What I'm looking for is something to wrap around both the belt loop portion of the holster and the back side of the Ripoffs clip. For now I'll experiment with duct tape.


----------



## LowBat (Mar 10, 2007)

I coundn't find any duct tape so I used 2" clear packing tape. Surprisingly it seems to hold the two parts together quite well. Guess I'll give it a little field testing.






As you can see from this rear view picture, the width of the Ripoffs clip is almost equal to the width of the Fenix holster.


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 10, 2007)

Now that I see what you are doing, there are several alternatives that come to mind.

The packing tape will work for a suprisingly long time, then it will suddenly fail. That's always a bummer.

If you were to try a thick glue, you should poke a few holes for the glue to flow through to maximize the hold to the nylon. A hot soldering iron or a heated nail will make a nice, clean hole.

The U shape at the bottom of the clip will keep it from sliding out if you were to try lashing it. A silk cord (or possibly kevlar?) carefully and tightly wrapped, then coated with a sealant will last a long, long time.

It does look nice with the tape.

Daniel


----------



## LowBat (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions Daniel. I'm going to start by looking for stronger tape. I've also found that it works better if the bottom lip of the clip is also taped to the holster.


----------



## macforsale (Mar 10, 2007)

*


----------



## LowBat (Mar 11, 2007)

macforsale said:


> How about parachute cord with the internal threads removed. Loop around once and hitch on one side. Or alternate from side to side. Run it from bottom to top of clip, kind of like the wrap on tactical/survival knifes with skeleton frame handles.


That's another idea I might try. I just got some 2" black duct tape at the store today and will try it tonight. I may also reinforce the ends with dental floss or cable ties.


----------



## LowBat (Mar 11, 2007)

Take 2: I removed the clear packing tape and instead used two strips of black duct tape. One 3/4" piece of tape wrapped around the lower end of the clip which I didn't do last time, and a nearly 2" wide piece around the main part of the clip. It appears to be a secure solution, but time will tell with field testing. I'm already enjoying the convenience of having an easy on/off holster for my EDC flashlight.


----------



## Gnufsh (Dec 11, 2007)

Here I go raising a thread from dead, but this sounds like an interesting idea. What about fiber tape? It's reinforced lengthwise with glass fibers.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 12, 2007)

Gnufsh said:


> Here I go raising a thread from dead, but this sounds like an interesting idea. What about fiber tape? It's reinforced lengthwise with glass fibers.


After EDCing this setup for nine months now I can tell you the black duct tape holds up without a problem. The only thing wearing out is the elastic on the nylon holster.


----------



## nickz (Dec 13, 2007)

Just an idea but you could take either a small flat piece of a material such as kydex or stainless with nicely filleted edges so it is not sharp. Make sure it fits well and then drill 2 holes to the appropriate size for a rivet. Then simply drill two holes through the top section and bottom section of your clip to line up with the holes in the back plate. Enlarge slightly the holes in the top portion of the clip so a riveting tool can get in there to form the rivet head on that side.

When done, this should be a very reliable attachment and it should be very easy to do. When making the holes in the belt loop of the holster, you could possibly use a hole punch for paper if it is sharp enough to punch the material. Then use a heat source such as a small lighter or a soldering iron to melt the material enough that it does not start to fray out later on.

This is just an idea. I have never attempted this so someone with more experience doing things like this may have more input on whether this is a good solution or not. It should be much easier that attempting to sew and will be more reliable than gluing.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 13, 2007)

Actually the tape works perfectly when wrapped around a few times. It doesn't stretch or anything and is mostly out of sight. Another nice thing about tape is you can remove it if needed. I recently did so to put the Ripoffs clip on a new Fenix holster because the first holster was getting too worn out.


----------



## impaired (Dec 26, 2007)

This may be dumb but...

You seem to have trouble with the nylon wearing out so the tape is a good idea because it can be removed.

What I would do if it where me I would make a copy of the item to be holsterd out of wood or plastic and then make a one piece holster out of .90 kydex. You can bend a clip right in the holster. 

Kydex is cheap and easy to work with..

Just my 2 cents..


----------

